# HSN featuring Master Tsai



## FiveSwords (Sep 25, 2003)

I was flipping through channels this week and stopped on the Home Shopping Network.  They were featuring a couple of videos by Master Tsai called "How to Protect Yourself", and they had him on an infomercial-type show talking with Danny Bonaducci (sp?).

Now, I hate to pre-judge his stuff, but he seemed a little flaky to me for a few reasons:

1. He was talking with Danny Bonaducci  
2. He kept mentioning how unstoppable his art was
3. He never mentioned any of his credentials
4. It seemed that the entire system was based on pressure points and nerve strikes

I'm not knocking the effectiveness of pressure points and nerve strikes, mind you.  But it seems to me that it takes years of practice and training on live bodies to become proficient at defending yourself with something like that.

Has anyone seen Master Tsai's stuff?  Is he just looking to profit off of the unassuming public, or is he really as good as he says he is?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 26, 2003)

OK, after watching that infomercial on late-night TV a few times I said "What the heck" or something like it and I ordered the tapes.  They consist of super-basic self defense moves, something which you might show to someone who says "I'm going into a rough neighborhood in 1/2 hour, what can you teach me?". 

An example of the wisdom offered- "Some people say you freeze up when you are attacked.  I say, 'don't freeze up'.". 

Like that.

As to Tsai's credentials, others will have to address this issue, but I seem to remember that he (or one of his students) was Arlene Limas' instructor up until the Olympics, when she switched to TKD in order to compete.

There's nothing  _wrong_ with these tapes.  They are clear and professionally produced.  They just don't teach much above white belt level. 

 IMHO   :asian:


----------



## FiveSwords (Oct 20, 2003)

Hmmm...interesting.  Thanks for the info, Randy.  :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 3, 2004)

I am a chicagoan and I can tell you for a fact that Master Tsai is an incredible martial artist. I realize you might not be to crazy about his video's but I would say take a look at his website for starters to get an idea of who you are spurning about.

http://www.tsaichi.com/index.html

or 

http://www.kungfu-masters.com/

"His teachings have yielded students holding National, World and Olympic Gold medal championship titles. Olympic Gold Medalist Arlene Limas and National champions Master Kaimin Kenny Tsai and Master Waysun Johnny Tsai, his two sons, as well as a long list of successful Masters including Don The Dragon Wilson, Frank LeBron, Steve Abbate, Kevin Grissum, Mike Locanti, Rocky Lombardo, Fred Miller, John Springer, Charlie Webb, Glenn Wilson and Tim Wright. "

Master Tsai is a great man in the martial arts world.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## The Kai (Sep 3, 2004)

Excuse me but, don "the Dragon" Wilson was one of Master Tsai's students?


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 3, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Excuse me but, don "the Dragon" Wilson was one of Master Tsai's students?




Actually YES and last night i was out to dinner with one of the guys that used to run a number of Master Tsai's studios and he was telling me about being there and training with Don and also being there when Don was fighting that polish guy and they did that fake heart attack BS in the audience that caused the fight to be postponed for a bit while the ring doctor went to help the guy in the audience. Then they continued and Don lost against this guy which wouldnt have been the case if the fight was on the level. I think the fight was at the podium.

Also this guy was telling me how he worked out with don on 8 hour a day sessions for some of his fights.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------

